# 87 GXE starting issues



## CaStanza (Mar 29, 2004)

I hope someone has had a similar problem: my 87 GXE was in great shape a week ago, then I decided to clean under the hood. Using Kleen-Flo Engine cleaner, I cleaned everything that looked dirty. The directions on the Kleen-Flo bottle indicate that I need to spray the stuff off after application with water. So I did, and now the car is having trouble starting. I checked:
-Spark plugs, fan belt, and battery. 
Here's what happens: I start the car, and the engine will run OK for about 20 seconds, and then it starts making a high pitched noise, followed by a high pitched choking sound, then it dies. I've dried all the spark plugs, and that didn't do it either. The fuel injection system makes an 'airy humming noise' if I turn the ignition to ACC. I've checked hoses too, there doesn't seem to be a leak. I would really appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Whats the latest? Still doing this after 2 days?


----------



## CaStanza (Mar 29, 2004)

*Still problematic*



Ruben said:


> Whats the latest? Still doing this after 2 days?


It's still not starting, it doesn't feel like any gas is getting through to the engine. I'm hoping I didn't short out any spark chords, b/c I put them on the distributor backwards. (Eight spark plugs, this Nissan has an 92 Datsun engine) The fuel injection is the original Nissan E.G.I from '86-87. I'm starting to wonder if there's a bad circuit in the fuel pump, or if the fuel pressure regulator is malfunctioning. I'm just getting out of College, and I have no funds whatsoever. Traveling is important right now, so I'd appreciate any ideas or help that's available. -CaStanza.


----------



## CaStanza (Mar 29, 2004)

*My CaStanza is still not starting.*

It seems unusual that it would be having fuel injection problems so drastic because a little water was poured on it. The fuel injection system is still making that airy humming sound. It seems the sound is coming from the electrical connection that links the fuel injection system to the engine spark plugs/cylinders. -CaStanza.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

CaStanza said:


> It seems unusual that it would be having fuel injection problems so drastic because a little water was poured on it. The fuel injection system is still making that airy humming sound. It seems the sound is coming from the electrical connection that links the fuel injection system to the engine spark plugs/cylinders. -CaStanza.


Probably water under the cap or in the ignition connectors. Try spraying electrical parts cleaner inside the cap and in the connectors to displace the moisture.

Troy


----------

